# [SOLVED] Has anyone got a custome Domain/hostname?

## Korr.ban

I have seen in dif places on the web aswell as IRC people showing up with hostnames such as you.dont.know.jack

What tools do they use to set this up on their server. Do they run a DNS server for this or what. I have not been able to find any information about this.

From the research I have done it seems that I need to read the DNS-Howto and follow those instructions... Anyone care to comment? Have any experience with DNS?

----------

## RedDawn

 *Korr.ban wrote:*   

> I have seen in dif places on the web aswell as IRC people showing up with hostnames such as you.dont.know.jack
> 
> What tools do they use to set this up on their server. Do they run a DNS server for this or what. I have not been able to find any information about this.

 

Well first of all i have my own domain name..   http://yourowndisaster.net

I also run my own DNS servers

ns1.yourowndisaster.net

ns2.yourowndisaster.net

and with that anybody that accesses my name server i can tell  them to go to...

http://mail.yourowndisaster.net

http://status.yourowndisaster.net

http://irc.yourowndisaster.net

and so on..

as long as you have your own domain name and a dns server you can manage you got it! made  :Cool: 

----------

## gnuageux

Either that or you could setup wildcard records so that anyone who browses to any subdomain I.e status.xxxxxxxx.com or noname.xxxxxxxx.com or yousuck.xxxxxxxxx.com gets sent to the same host. Thats always fun  :Smile: 

----------

## Souperman

 *Korr.ban wrote:*   

> I have seen in dif places on the web aswell as IRC people showing up with hostnames such as you.dont.know.jack

 

The comments above are valid but do not apply to the custom hosts you see on IRC.  For those you need a domain name, a static IP, and you need to be able to change the reverse DNS entry for the static IP, so that a DNS lookup on the IP returns "bla.bla.bla.something.yourdomain.net".

----------

## devon

 *Souperman wrote:*   

> The comments above are valid but do not apply to the custom hosts you see on IRC. For those you need a domain name, a static IP, and you need to be able to change the reverse DNS entry for the static IP, so that a DNS lookup on the IP returns "bla.bla.bla.something.yourdomain.net".

 

I thought running your own identd server on your machine could accomplish the same thing.

----------

## Souperman

No, identd is a way of telling the remote server the username associated with a specific connection.  If I am logged in as 'moo' and connect to an IRC server, the server will try and query an ident server on the machine I'm connecting from, something along the lines of "hey I'm getting a connection from one of your users, the local port is xyz, please tell me the username.  the ident server then figures out what process is using local port xyz and tells the IRC server, "that's 'moo'".  That's where the "ident" part of an IRC hostmask comes from (i.e. nick!ident@hostname).

HTH.

----------

## Korr.ban

 *RedDawn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> as long as you have your own domain name and a dns server you can manage you got it! made 

 

I have 3 domain names planetuxo.com, rubixware.com, and iraqlug.com

What DNS software do you run?

Also, isnt it true that if your DNS server goes down that your domain name can be stolen? Is there any risk in running your own DNS?

----------

## RedDawn

 *Korr.ban wrote:*   

>  *RedDawn wrote:*   
> 
> as long as you have your own domain name and a dns server you can manage you got it! made  
> 
> I have 3 domain names planetuxo.com, rubixware.com, and iraqlug.com
> ...

 

BIND9  took me a while to understand it. but with Webmin i got the hang of it..

I dont know there's any risk of running your own dns serves..  Besides the fact that if you connection to the internet goes down so does your DNS servers.. and that it takes like 1.5-2 days for the new records to propagate through the net!

I run two dns server just in case one fails.. and they work like the should the secondary went down once but it was cuz the router had frozen at work!  (danm linksys) 

and i dont know about Domain Hijacking.. i think for that you need to acctually get the Password and Username of the MAIN root server to access the domain info..

For example i have two usernames

MAIN= Administrator

Secondary=just to manage name servers..

it all depends on just how carefull you are!

----------

## Korr.ban

So you used bind as your DNS server. Well...that is my next project then. Please post any helpful links here that have helped you. And if you could provide some example configs that would be great   :Cool:  I am thinking of letting my domain name provider host one DNS server and I will host the other on the server. After you setup the dns server what do you need to change for your computer to use that DNS info. I had changed the resolv.conf to use the servers on my domain name host aswell as changed the servers in dnsmasq to the domain name host. Nothing changed...

Thanks for the help.

----------

## RedDawn

In the router configuration page (ie) linksys..  in the dns server section just put you dns servers before the rest and next time your comptuer gets an ip address the computer will know to use the dns server listed in order! (ie) put your's first and the computer will use your's first!   :Cool: 

ill post my configs later as im also helping someone designed a dns server for a internal network.. 

talk to you later..

----------

## Korr.ban

 *RedDawn wrote:*   

> In the router configuration page (ie) linksys..  in the dns server section just put you dns servers before the rest and next time your comptuer gets an ip address the computer will know to use the dns server listed in order! (ie) put your's first and the computer will use your's first!  
> 
> ill post my configs later as im also helping someone designed a dns server for a internal network.. 
> 
> talk to you later..

 

Thanks  :Very Happy:  I really appreciate your help.

----------

